# Coldest night so far.  What are ya burning??



## imacman (Jan 22, 2013)

What are all my pellet friends dumping into their hoppers?  I just brought 2 bags of Somersets up from the basement for the night.  

13 outside, but -2 windchill now.  Going down to about 6 overnight, and probable wind chills in the minus teens or lower. 

Stove is at 6-7....it's a cozy 70 inside.  

Dog found her spot in front of the stove about an hour ago.


----------



## boosted3g (Jan 22, 2013)

13 degrees right now going down to 9 tonight.  120lbs of turman in the hopper and the harman is set to stove temp 4.  Its a florida everglades like 86 degrees downstairs.


----------



## DneprDave (Jan 22, 2013)

I'm burnin' pellets! All the brands available around here are good, so it doesn't mater what I buy!

Dave


----------



## gbreda (Jan 22, 2013)

MWP soft are burning away right now. Nice and comfy 65 deg (comfy for me that is ) on the first floor and rising. Stove is on stove temp/auto set around 5.
I thought about throwing in some Spruce Pointe but so far no need to.


----------



## jtakeman (Jan 22, 2013)

Turmans with Cubex waiting on deck. 

Stove is cruisin on heat level 3-3 hi/lo mode. Toasty 73ºF  inside and a chilly 11ºF outside. But I really can't tell!


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Jan 22, 2013)

Same ole stuff, no need to change they work at least down to -12 (coldest it has been the last two seasons). It is supposed to get down to -5  according to weather.com but they haven't exactly been hitting well on their forecasts either what it is going to do or how warm or cold it is going to be. I'll believe my thermometer when I see it in the morning.

Currently 9.5here.


----------



## 343amc (Jan 22, 2013)

Somersets in the hopper. It's a balmy 1.8 degrees outside. 68 inside. Might bump the furnace up to 4 as its supposed to be below zero again tonight.


----------



## Mach23 (Jan 22, 2013)

1 degree outside right now, and suppose to be -17 here tonight WITHOUT the windchill. Also going to be a high of -2 tomorrow!! Im burning somersets and its a nice 75 inside right now...


----------



## slvrblkk (Jan 22, 2013)

Currently, Turman in the hopper....14 degrees outside and 73 inside....ahhhhhhh...........


----------



## mepellet (Jan 22, 2013)

Mwp blend. Same pellets I have been burning since October. No need to switch. Supposed to be -4 and around -20 with wind chill here. But it also was supposed to snow today but didn't see a flake....


----------



## Bob Sorjanen (Jan 22, 2013)

8 degrees now supposed to go to -3 tonight  I'm burning a 60/40 blend corn and cubex


----------



## whlago (Jan 22, 2013)

Last years Hamers


----------



## jrsdws (Jan 22, 2013)

Running about a 60/40 mix corn and Indeck in the beast with the Quad on standby loaded with Somersets.

Last night was 1 degree here with windchill around -13 or so.  Expecting about 8deg tonight but thankfully the wind is letting up some.


----------



## djs_net (Jan 22, 2013)

whlago said:


> Last years Hamers


 
Me too! Best pellets I've ever burned.


----------



## imacman (Jan 22, 2013)

Bob Sorjanen said:


> ...... I'm burning a 60/40 blend corn and cubex


 
Interesting combo.  C&C


----------



## Cliff (Jan 22, 2013)

9 degrees right now in Cleveland NY, running Somersets. Going to be a nippy night
nice and toasty in here
Cliff


----------



## MikeinRI (Jan 22, 2013)

Green Teams and I'm curing the paint still.  77 in and 9 outside


----------



## PoolGuyinCT (Jan 22, 2013)

Hamers in the castile, tstat setting maxed (will never hit it)
Got my hamers rocking, was tempted to roll with green teams. If I did I'd have to burn hamers in march, screw that.. Burn something exotic tonight.
Running on high 74 degrees in the hizzouse. 

May leave it on high overnight, with tstat jacked, probably burn a whole hopper overnight. If I do we should wake up to 70 degrees...

A 2 bag, 24 hour run...


----------



## Waterbug (Jan 22, 2013)

Was -10 here last night.  I've been burning Pro-Pellets.  Forgot all about that ton of Somersets, back in the corner of the barn.  To late to get them tonigh, but will for sure, first thing in the morning.


----------



## Bioburner (Jan 22, 2013)

Wood fiber pellets with about 5 percent corn at about 3.3lbs an hour. -18 this AM with day high of 3. 72 in the basement 67 upstairs now.


----------



## heat seeker (Jan 22, 2013)

Burning Instant Heats, on level 4 of 5. 13 degrees F here, going to 9 later. Stove is keeping us warm and happy.


----------



## glenc0322 (Jan 22, 2013)

Have my stove on stove temp feed rate 4 fan on low temp at 65 glass is at 413 degrees and out of the blower is 228 and its 18 out side and house is at 72 using gap's and burning a bag in 22 hours


----------



## Eric D (Jan 22, 2013)

Cubex in the hoppa, The only thing cold in my house is the beer in my hand! 71 and rising....11 outside. (I also shut the beast down for 45 min to clean a few hrs ago)


----------



## Aquion (Jan 22, 2013)

Burning EasyBlaze. 12 degrees outside, 74 in my living room - stove is on level 3 with feed trim at 3. I might have to go to level 4 tonight!


----------



## will711 (Jan 22, 2013)

Set's in the hopper.

Cherry & Ash in wood burner balmy 75 inside  5 outside


----------



## mithesaint (Jan 22, 2013)

Somersets in the hopper.  70 in the house, balmy 2 degrees outside.  Poor stove is working harder than I'd like it.  I need a bigger stove.


----------



## P38X2 (Jan 22, 2013)

MWP blend, a little sand. Stove chugging along and laughing at the outside temp as usual.


----------



## New Hampshire Jim (Jan 22, 2013)

Mix of Okies and Cubex. Outside temp 13.9 and dropping.71 in the house. Yippee


----------



## Mr. Spock (Jan 22, 2013)

My stove is so bored it just shut down. 14 and falling.


----------



## Bank (Jan 22, 2013)

74F in the kitchen, 70F in the living room and 68F upstairs in the bedrooms!! Thank you CleanFire Pacifics and Granules LG


----------



## russ79@hotmail.com (Jan 22, 2013)

Most will find it hard to believe but Green Supreme.  It made it to 16 here today with a low of 10, supposed to be -3 tonite, and the PDVC is on feed 1 and blower 8.  it has not gone below 71 in the house all day and last check was 73.


----------



## jtakeman (Jan 22, 2013)

mithesaint said:


> I need a bigger stove.


 
I feel for ya and anyone else with to little a stove! I used to dread these cold nights until we bought the beast. I still switch pellets even though I really don't need to anymore. Force of habit and tough to shed.

Keep it chugging!


----------



## subsailor (Jan 22, 2013)

gbreda said:


> Stove is on stove temp/auto set around 5.


 
A P-68 in stove mode with a heat setting of 5 and it's only 65?


----------



## jtakeman (Jan 22, 2013)

subsailor said:


> A P-68 in stove mode with a heat setting of 5 and it's only 65?


 
I think he's a basement dweller.


----------



## subsailor (Jan 22, 2013)

jtakeman said:


> I think he's a basement dweller.


 
OK, that explains it. I'm running the same pellets in my P-61 on 3.5 and it's 72 in here and 9 outside.


----------



## Hoot23 (Jan 22, 2013)

10 degrees with a -1 wind chill. Spruce points keepin me at 76 downstairs/ 72 up with the t-stat at 73 and feeding at 3.5.


----------



## DexterDay (Jan 22, 2013)

Burning Green label Ligs, which is the worst pellet I have right now (and they are Not a bad pellet )

I have quite a bit of Prestos left, Somersets, and Rocky Mountains.... Using up these Green labels to make room for more Sets at the end of the season. 

Furnace is set to t-stat mode ( level 3 of 5 ).. it's actually been coming off idle. Normally it runs on level 1. Never got this cold last year. Finally gets to stretch its legs  I love this damn stove.

(Call me crazy, but I LOVE THE COLD WEATHER!!)


----------



## pell it (Jan 22, 2013)

Mixed up a nice stove cocktail of Barefoot, Blazers, and some Okies. The old drafty lake cottage is 69 downstairs and 67 upstairs. I'll drop the stat down to 67 before turning in for the night. My biggest problem is the drafts from the floor registers of the propane system down in the dirt floor crawlspace I think the hot air leaking out of the attic is drawing cold air in thru them.


----------



## jtakeman (Jan 22, 2013)

DexterDay said:


> (Call me crazy, but I LOVE THE COLD WEATHER!!)


 
OK, Your CRAZY!


----------



## subsailor (Jan 22, 2013)

DexterDay said:


> Burning Green label Ligs, which is the worst pellet I have right now (and they are Not a bad pellet )
> 
> I have quite a bit of Prestos left, Somersets, and Rocky Mountains.... Using up these Green labels to make room for more Sets at the end of the season.


 
Weren't you were complaining yesterday about the lack of good pellets in your area?


----------



## DexterDay (Jan 22, 2013)

subsailor said:


> Weren't you were complaining yesterday about the lack of good pellets in your area?




Yeah. Super Premiums..... Ligs compared to Turmans, or Okies, or Hamers, or..... You get the point.

What I have is Good. For my area. For the folks who burn nothing but Spruce Pointes, my chit is.garbage


----------



## midfielder (Jan 22, 2013)

2 degrees; clear and calm, dropping fast. Vts in the hopper, 71 inside


----------



## Jefflitzy (Jan 22, 2013)

-43 last night Pinnacle fir in the P61 keeping me warm.


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Jan 22, 2013)

DexterDay said:


> Yeah. Super Premiums..... Ligs compared to Turmans, or Okies, or Hamers, or..... You get the point.
> 
> What I have is Good. For my area. For the folks who burn nothing but Spruce Pointes, my chit is.garbage


 
Just drop some good splits in that tree eater and load up the furnace and quad sit back and watch the arctic cold just beat a hasty retreat north of 80 degrees.


----------



## Boobo0 (Jan 22, 2013)

Blazers Baby! Outside is 11, downstairs is 74 and upstairs is 69. Put the MWP softies aside for the next couple of days, looking for a cleaner hotter burn.

Man, this is one hot thread!


----------



## DexterDay (Jan 22, 2013)

SmokeyTheBear said:


> Just drop some good splits in that tree eater and load up the furnace and quad sit back and watch the arctic cold just beat a hasty retreat north of 80 degrees.



Your right, 

I could burn dirt and be warm......


----------



## subsailor (Jan 22, 2013)

DexterDay said:


> What I have is Good. For my area. For the folks who burn nothing but Spruce Pointes, my chit is.garbage


 
Don't tell OMV Set's are garbage.  I can't get Hamers or Turmans. I can get Okies if I want to pay the price, and I won't. I could get Spruce Pointe but I'd have to travel quite a distance and still pay a high price. IIRC, you can get the 'Sets pretty cheap. I thought they were up there with the other's you mentioned.


----------



## Dgopetactical (Jan 22, 2013)

Hamer's in the hopper the last 2 days. 12 outside right now running 5/5 .. It's  75 deg on the 1st floor 66 second floor.


----------



## DexterDay (Jan 22, 2013)

subsailor said:


> Don't tell OMV Set's are garbage.  I can't get Hamers or Turmans. I can get Okies if I want to pay the price, and I won't. I could get Spruce Pointe but I'd have to travel quite a distance and still pay a high price. IIRC, you can get the 'Sets pretty cheap. I thought they were up there with the other's you mentioned.



The Sets are a great pellet... But they only acquire about 20%-25% of my stash..

So I am burning my "garbage" (again, a good pellet) to make room for Sets this Spring. 

Should have been more'r clearer on my 1st post. (I did say they were Not a bad pellet)


----------



## gfreek (Jan 22, 2013)

I've got 4 degrees now, ditched the PA's now  burning Barefoots..  just got back from being gone for 14 hours,  73 in the house...


----------



## Cranky64 (Jan 22, 2013)

Hamer's, set at 4 out of 5 64 downstairs 68 upstairs, 18f outside right now.


----------



## SwineFlue (Jan 22, 2013)

mithesaint said:


> I need a bigger stove.


 
Ditto.  

Finished the last bag of Cheat River last night, now burning Barefoots.   Low is supposed to be 4, it's now 2.   Today's high was 12.


----------



## holstein (Jan 22, 2013)

Cleanfire Douglas Fir


----------



## Xena (Jan 22, 2013)

The heat monster is happily snacking on Okies in the hopper w a bag of La Crete waiting in the wings.  It's 10F outside right now, 75F in my living room.


----------



## JonSkow (Jan 22, 2013)

15* outside, 70* inside. Michigan hard/soft mix on heat level 2.   I might bump that to 3 for the night.


----------



## KINGOFTHENORTH (Jan 22, 2013)

Spruce Pointe's are in ,stove is set at 7-7...-13F outside right now,supposed to hit -20 below tonite. 72 in the living room,65 at the far end.


----------



## becasunshine (Jan 22, 2013)

Somersets, with the ceiling fan on reverse in the stove room to push the warmth out, and the ceiling fan in the kitchen at the other end of the house on reverse pulling air to that end of the house.  Toasty warm in here!    =:X <:3~


----------



## MikeNH (Jan 22, 2013)

Burning NEWP on Room Temp manual.  It's 5 outside my house right now.  72 inside, 68 upstairs.  Oil tank still full from the delivery in late Dec


----------



## tsmith (Jan 22, 2013)

Turman's


----------



## Cleetussnow (Jan 22, 2013)

It is 13 out with a low of 8.  I am into the cubes and lightening.  71 is the coldest room I got with my stove on 3.


----------



## save$ (Jan 22, 2013)

Burning MWP blend.   Have six bags of MWP softies to go in next.   6 f outside.  Comfortable inside.   Stove is on high 4'.  Manual says not to run on 5 for any length of time.   Good night to pull the shades, close off un used bedrooms etc.  little space heater by the wife's chair so she'll leave the furnace thermostat alone.   We usually only have a few weeks of this Arctic stuff so we'll get by just fine.   But truth be said , a larger stove would be nice.


----------



## becasunshine (Jan 22, 2013)

save$ said:


> Burning MWP blend. Have six bags of MWP softies to go in next. 6 f outside. Comfortable inside. Stove is on high 4'. Manual says not to run on 5 for any length of time. Good night to pull the shades, close off un used bedrooms etc. little space heater by the wife's chair so she'll leave the furnace thermostat alone. We usually only have a few weeks of this Arctic stuff so we'll get by just fine. But truth be said , a larger stove would be nice.


 
HEY!   We are on high 4' as well, the top end of the little "optimal" bracket from 3.5 to 4.5.  I guess we are at 4.25 ish?  And we have our cell shades and thermal curtain panels drawn as well!  Comfy in here.    <:3~ =:X

That being said-  I notice a real difference in the amount of heat our stove puts out when we bump it up over 4', up to 4.5'.  It's a noticeable difference.  Do you find this as well, Save$?


----------



## Mike D (Jan 22, 2013)

Hamers and Green Team mix.  Family room (stove room) is 74.  14 outside and going down...


----------



## SmokeEater (Jan 22, 2013)

Burning Curran's soft and hardwood mix pellets. Temp outside is now -6* and going down to -15* by morning. Wind is out of the west at 20-30 mph giving windchills of -25-35*F. I burned 4 bags yesterday and plan to burn 5 tonight for the 24 hours. Heating 3000 sq ft and the cellar is a 79 main floor at 72, upstairs at only 65, but those are all bedrooms. The PB105 is keeping the internal boiler temps at the preset 185*. I think this is where the buffer really shines. I have a backup oil boiler that can run simultaneously with the PB and dump another 120,000 btu and hour into the buffer if needed. No way will we be cold.


----------



## save$ (Jan 22, 2013)

becasunshine said:


> HEY!   We are on high 4' as well, the top end of the little "optimal" bracket from 3.5 to 4.5.  I guess we are at 4.25 ish?  And we have our cell shades and thermal curtain panels drawn as well!  Comfy in here.    <:3~ =:X
> 
> That being said-  I notice a real difference in the amount of heat our stove puts out when we bump it up over 4', up to 4.5'.  It's a noticeable difference.  Do you find this as well, Save$?


Oh yes indeed!  I have it right on the edge of the yellow five area.  The pellet drop is much faster there as compared to mid 4.  About the only way I can get a couple bags in a day.


----------



## R-G (Jan 23, 2013)

Supposed to go down to 3 degrees tonite, currently at 10, the ole whitfield is keeping it at 78 in here, purring along on setting 3, timber heat in the hopper.
I love this stove!!


----------



## imacman (Jan 23, 2013)

*Great* thread people!!  

It's 9 out, -7 with wind chill, 70 in the house, 10-cpm is cranking out some btu's, and I'm off to bed.

Night all!


----------



## Brokenwing (Jan 23, 2013)

11°F outside with the windchill feels like 0°F. Running at heat setting 3 and holding downstairs at 73°F. I am burning Powerhouse Pellets tonight, and have a few bags of Lignetics left. Staying nice and warm!


----------



## h2ochild (Jan 23, 2013)

12*F currently outside, Hamer's are heating the house.


----------



## nate379 (Jan 23, 2013)

Seems like whenever it's warm here it's cold in the L48 and vice versa. 32* right now and supposed to rain tonight/tomorrow.

We had a cold stretch in Nov that put us near -30* a few times. With the wind, probably somewhere around -60* but that don't count.


----------



## woodsman23 (Jan 23, 2013)

-11 right now and 2 feet of snow and instant heats are working well, 74 in the house on level 4


----------



## Nicholas440 (Jan 23, 2013)

7* F   currently here in Northeast Ohio..... I am using a mix of Country Boy White Lightnings, and Somersets,    I had to mix them because I have 30 bags stacked on my front porch,  which is concrete,  and had them covered with the thin white plastic that the pellets come delivered with,  but a while back we had big winds and rains  and the wind  lifted the plastic off and all bags got wet from blowing rains... then I covered them again and once again  snow storm blew in off the lake an lifted the plastic again, and covered the entire stack with 6 inches of heavy wet snow which I removed the following morning but , I have noticed  a bag here and there must have some pin holes in them because a few bags I brought in had some  spots where a little water got in and wet the pellets, so I've been sorting them out and I'm mixing some Country Boy that I have stored in the garage with  the ones I suspect might be a little damp even thought they look and feel  about normal   some of the somersets wouldn't burn to well... 

So thats what I'm burning all evening and late tonight, and so far so good the heat is fine and flame looks decent, not the best as I would normally see with good dry pellets,  but I suppose it's my own fault for not  using a good heavy tarp an securing it better but the stove is working ok, and seems like Quadrafire will burn almost anything you throw in the hopper... Im running on  LOW setting and  living room temp is  at 69  with a 7* F  temp outdoors and steady winds about 15 mph...


----------



## The Ds (Jan 23, 2013)

Somersets the past two days/nights. Got up at 4:30 this AM; 2 degrees outside, 72 degrees in living room.


----------



## CtPaul (Jan 23, 2013)

I have a mix of Vermonts and MWP softies in the hopper. 70-75 downstairs and 67-68 upstairs. But upstairs propane dragon running a lot more last night!  


pell it said:


> The old drafty lake cottage is 69 downstairs and 67 upstairs. I'll drop the stat down to 67 before turning in for the night. My biggest problem is the drafts from the floor registers of the propane system down in the dirt floor crawlspace I think the hot air leaking out of the attic is drawing cold air in thru them.



I have the same problem my (old lake house)attic is under insulated and I have a crawl space furnace for first floor. I encapsulated my crawl space a couple of years ago....glad I did it.


----------



## lessoil (Jan 23, 2013)

MWP blend.
No complaints!!
-6 out 77 in living room


----------



## rich2500 (Jan 23, 2013)

9 deg. outside right now burning 80% cheat river pellets 20% corn. 74.5 in the living room, stove running on 1/3


----------



## Hdhogger (Jan 23, 2013)

3 burning Fireside Ultras in the Cab50, Envi 8's in the Jotul. 70 in basement, 68 1st floor, 67 2nd floor. 1st and 2nd are rising. Fired up the Jotul about 30 minutes ago.


----------



## Love the Heat (Jan 23, 2013)

-19F on cubex,  keeping the house at 73F set on 4.

Up to 1F I can keep the house at same temperature set at 3.....


----------



## lessoil (Jan 23, 2013)

Hdhogger said:


> 3 burning Fireside Ultras in the Cab50, Envi 8's in the Jotul. 70 in basement, 68 1st floor, 67 2nd floor. 1st and 2nd are rising. Fired up the Jotul about 30 minutes ago.


Nice!!
I want to get a 2nd stove.
Install it in the basement. 54 down there this AM with it -6 out.


----------



## Hdhogger (Jan 23, 2013)

lessoil said:


> Nice!!
> I want to get a 2nd stove.
> Install it in the basement. 54 down there this AM with it -6 out.


 
Go for it! A warm basement is great especially when the wife goes down to do laundry. Keep 'em happy!


----------



## Hdhogger (Jan 23, 2013)

Love the Heat said:


> -19F


 
Damn, that's COLD!


----------



## Outerlimits (Jan 23, 2013)

Pinnacle Douglas fir


----------



## Harman Lover 007 (Jan 23, 2013)

GTs


----------



## gbreda (Jan 23, 2013)

subsailor said:


> A P-68 in stove mode with a heat setting of 5 and it's only 65?


 
Yeah, basement install and 65 UPSTAIRS at the time but rose to 70+ on first floor above basement. The stove was set back to 2-3 all day while at work and was around 60ish when I got home at 6PM. Takes some time to warm it back up again when this cold but all is good. Fell asleep on the couch with a tshirt and no socks: was warm as could be 

Will probably leave it around 3-4 today. Stove has 3 floors to heat (including basement) and does a great job on first 2 but the third floor need a little help on days like today.

Quite frankly, I dont like it above 68-70...too warm for me


----------



## bollyRZ500 (Jan 23, 2013)

-31.9  no wind!!

trebio's


----------



## gbreda (Jan 23, 2013)

subsailor said:


> OK, that explains it. I'm running the same pellets in my P-61 on 3.5 and it's 72 in here and 9 outside.


 
Yeah, I also have to get on the damn eliptacle or stationary bike after work in the basement (grrrrr), so setting it back keeps it more comfy down there until I head upstairs for the evening.  3.5-4 is my normal evening setting until this kind of cold sets in.  I rarely have to crank it to 5


----------



## smoke show (Jan 23, 2013)

top shelf canadian softwoods. 75 and balmy.  sub zero outside.


----------



## boo boo (Jan 23, 2013)

Fireside ultra is all I have and did ok over night
Temp outside says 5 on my deck with the sun just starting to hit it
House is warm 72 and the coffee is hot


----------



## MikeNH (Jan 23, 2013)

I got up at 5am and it was -1 outside, 72 in Living Room, and 67 in the bedroom, all without oil and I didn't have to bring in firewood.  I should have gotten one of these years ago.


----------



## PoolGuyinCT (Jan 23, 2013)

Torched about a full bag of hamers in the last 13 hours balls out castile on high..

73 degree wake up.  Pleasantly surprised & toured the radiators and baseboards to see if the wife ski cranked it up this 

morning or 100% quad..  Radiators were cool as can be, All pellets.


Cost about 4 to 5 bucks to heat house last nite.


----------



## TJC (Jan 23, 2013)

Temp currently -18 at 8:44AM.  WC of approx -32.

And we're burning OIL.   URRRRRRR    At least until next Wed anyway.


----------



## mfglickman (Jan 23, 2013)

5 degrees this morning. 59 in the house. Had XXV and Woodstock Fireview going full bore last night to get the house up to 68 for bedtime (downstairs temp). 

So glad I spent $10K insulating this place (?!?!?!). 

Oh we're burning Maine Woods Softwood, which seems to throw a good bit more heat than the hardwoods, in my stove.


----------



## Bioburner (Jan 23, 2013)

Global warming last night, it stayed above 0. 3 degrees this AM and only used about 2lbs an hour to keep the upstairs at 67 basement 72


----------



## joescho (Jan 23, 2013)

On my last 1/2 bag of Somersets, going to switch to barefoots after that plus a fire in my fireplace insert in the basement. 10 degrees last night when I went to bed, 7 degrees this morning but about 70 or 71 in the house.


----------



## jlupi (Jan 23, 2013)

somersets. turned on the oil beast for about an hour to equalize temp in the house before bed. then for the first time put the castle on high before bed. set stat to 70. heard it kick on a couple times at night so had no trouble keeping 70. bedrooms were prob about 64 in am.


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Jan 23, 2013)

Well much ado about nothing, -4.4 ,  a bit breezy out however and the chickens want more beak warmers and are plotting taking over the garage.


----------



## Donn Fletcher (Jan 23, 2013)

Oh man I need to sure up my drafty house. I get so jealous reading about temperatures in your houses and the low settings on stoves. My 1800 square-foot farmhouse built in 1890 needs some serious insulation i have my Harman xxv on full blast and struggle to keep the thermostats at 66 67 On these supercold nights


----------



## MarkF48 (Jan 23, 2013)

Have the Harman XXV going and I fired up the Warm Morning coal stove in the kitchen last night to help out.


----------



## Bioburner (Jan 23, 2013)

TJC said:


> Temp currently -18 at 8:44AM. WC of approx -32.
> 
> And we're burning OIL. URRRRRRR At least until next Wed anyway.


 NO, your burning money an hurting the enviroment


----------



## Birdie Golf (Jan 23, 2013)

had some lignetics left over from last season, did a good cleaning yesterday bc i just used up the green supreme and wanted the stove nice n clean for the ligs


----------



## PoolGuyinCT (Jan 23, 2013)

SmokeyTheBear said:


> Well much ado about nothing, -4.4 ,  a bit breezy out however and the chickens want more beak warmers and are plotting taking over the garage.








Canadians and mariners make us look like the Jamaican bob sled team in these cols snaps


----------



## Xena (Jan 23, 2013)

Woke up to 4F out, 70F in, Prescott set @ #2 overnight w La Crete's in the hole not bad.


----------



## DexterDay (Jan 23, 2013)

Entire house is a Toasty 73°…  

About 3° outside (not counting wind chill) this morning..... Warmed up a little. I think it's 10° outside now

Furnace ate a lot more than on a 25° night (idles on level 1) it ran about a half hour on level 3, then a half hour on level 1. With a 3° span...


----------



## briansol (Jan 23, 2013)

The easy blaze were able to keep my place at 67 last night on 4/5.  It was 6 last I looked.  Probably went a few lower than that.   It was set for 70, but only had a few hours to get there (6pm-11pm) from 63. I went to bed at 1030 and noticed the 67 temp. it probably hit 68. Either way, that's more than comfy for me, as honestly, it never gets to 70 in my house (i usually run the stove on 3) before it gets there either due to it being really cold out, or i don't have the stove on hard enough to get that it that hot. I find it saves from cycling so much. 70 is just too hot for me. I still woke up sweaty and sticky this morning with the stove maintaining 63 for the overnight hours, and was 65 in the house when i went to check it after my morning shower. Plenty warm, and i'm burning just a hair over 1 bag a day. 1.2 probably.


----------



## save$ (Jan 23, 2013)

Just to cold for me.  Home is cooler than what I normally have it, but tolerable.  Switched to softies today.  Watching the wall thermometer.  odd, the outside temp dropped a degree in the last hour.  So far, most of the big storms have fizzeled out or missed us.   Folks with the sleds aren't too happy about this.  Noticed the guy down the road has all his ice fishing shacks out on the Kennebec. (Tide water)  He rents them out.  Guys  go there, drink a lot of beer, and bring home a few smelt.


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Jan 23, 2013)

Well it did not get above zero here until almost 1:00 PM. Tonight I'm going to give my stove a run on 4 and see if she'll hold together just in case I need it. The outlook for next month isn't exactly warm.

It wasn't pleasant outside this morning while I was handing out the chicken treats.


----------



## CTguy9230 (Jan 23, 2013)

it was zero here this morning at 5 am....filled the hopper with Hamers last night
and let it run on 4 all night, woke up to a nice 70 degree house this morning.

picked up a few bags of Barefoots today for tonight


----------



## jtakeman (Jan 23, 2013)

I put 2 bags in the hopper yesterday when I got home from work. They didn't quite make it 24 hrs. I'm officially on a 2 bag a day diet with these temps!~~~~~~ 



SmokeyTheBear said:


> Well it did not get above zero here until almost 1:00 PM. Tonight I'm going to give my stove a run on 4 and see if she'll hold together just in case I need it. The outlook for next month isn't exactly warm.
> 
> It wasn't pleasant outside this morning while I was handing out the chicken treats.


 
Wifey said she opened the coup door this mornin and the girls refused to come out. One held a sign that said "You'll get eggs when we get heat". I think they be on strike?


----------



## save$ (Jan 23, 2013)

save$ said:


> Just to cold for me. Home is cooler than what I normally have it, but tolerable. Switched to softies today. Watching the wall thermometer. odd, the outside temp dropped a degree in the last hour. So far, most of the big storms have fizzeled out or missed us. Folks with the sleds aren't too happy about this. Noticed the guy down the road has all his ice fishing shacks out on the Kennebec. (Tide water) He rents them out. Guys go there, drink a lot of beer, and bring home a few smelt.


 
Upddate. It has been 4 and a half hours.  Did not change stove settings. house is 3 degrees warmer.(monitoring thermometer in another room)  Outside time has dropped three degreess, but even more impressive is that the furnace hasn't kicked on during this time.  Not liking this arctic air at all


----------



## Cincinnati Kid (Jan 23, 2013)

imacman said:


> What are all my pellet friends dumping into their hoppers? I just brought 2 bags of Somersets up from the basement for the night.
> 
> 13 outside, but -2 windchill now. Going down to about 6 overnight, and probable wind chills in the minus teens or lower.
> 
> ...


 Burning country Boy wood pellets in both stoves


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Jan 23, 2013)

It is back below the zero mark here save$ and never got above 1.5.

I gave my stove a short run on 4 and am now debating changing it to 4 for tonight or breaking out the Cubex.  I always loose in these debates.  Maybe I should compromise and load up the Cubex and set the stove to 4.

At least the wind has lessened.


----------



## DOLLARBILL (Jan 23, 2013)

here in my neck of Maine its been below Zero all day with the ever present wind chill with no end in sight for a few more days Stove has been doing the job no complaints and with MWP Softies to Boot!! tomorrow i think Ill break out the Cubex and see how they hold up !


----------



## subsailor (Jan 23, 2013)

The high I saw today is 1.6. It's 1 right now outside, 73.2 inside. Running MWP softies on heat setting 4.5.


----------



## glenc0322 (Jan 23, 2013)

lucky me only 15 here have the stove on 70 and the feed rate on 4 with the fan on med and its 72 in here think i need to turn it down.


----------



## PoolGuyinCT (Jan 23, 2013)

I'm so cheap I have to tell myself, "you paid for those top shelf pellets three years ago, your loosing money if you don't torch them"


Good pellets are like good cigars, hard to bring yourself to light them satisfying when you do


----------



## jtakeman (Jan 23, 2013)

PoolGuyinCT said:


> I'm so cheap I have to tell myself, "you paid for those top shelf pellets three years ago, your loosing money if you don't torch them"
> 
> 
> Good pellets are like good cigars, hard to bring yourself to light them satisfying when you do


 
I know what ya mean. The Turmans I just finished were from 2008 and the Cubex I have in now are from 2010. Odd I don't have an issue or even want to save the boxstore stuff. Well maybe if I could score Somersets?


----------



## Branson4720 (Jan 23, 2013)

3 degrees outside right now......forecast shows -10 possible tonight for North Central Mass. Been burning Okies Black Hills Heat all week. VERY warm inside right now. 77.5 on first floor, 72.0 on second floor. The Accentra chews through fines, chunks or whatever. The Black Hills Ponderosa Pine are definitely the hottest fuel in my stash.


----------



## imacman (Jan 23, 2013)

Just saw an updated weather statement.....this cold streak is supposed to last into Saturday.....BRRRRRRR.

Keep a stash of the cold weather pellets ready!


----------



## kt1i (Jan 23, 2013)

About 5 F out right now, most likely will dip below 0 by morning. Running medium on thermostat burning NEWP. Stove keeping it at 68 deg.


----------



## frankie (Jan 23, 2013)

First time ever burning Turmans. Got them going in both stoves and the house is 73 and basement is 68.

 First year burning pellets and the heat is remarkable. With these temps the oil furnace used to run almost nonstop and the house would not reach 70. No oil at all burnt this year and will keep it that way.

As of 7:25pm it is 2 degrees.


----------



## sinnian (Jan 23, 2013)

Suppose to get to -6* tonight, but I am better it gets even lower than that.  MWP Softies are still my favorite


----------



## St_Earl (Jan 23, 2013)

-11.6 and falling @ 7:37 pm.
mwp softies.


----------



## subsailor (Jan 23, 2013)

St_Earl said:


> -11.6 and falling @ 7:37 pm.


 
T shirt weather down this way for you Earl. Only -1.1.


----------



## St_Earl (Jan 23, 2013)

subsailor said:


> T shirt weather down this way for you Earl. Only -1.1.


 

dang. just about time to shut her down for the season.


----------



## jtakeman (Jan 23, 2013)

Dang, Its cold up yonder. I was complaining till I read ya alls temps. Its a whole 5 here. Cubies are roastin us out(73) Had to turn the stove down a nitch with them!


----------



## subsailor (Jan 23, 2013)

St_Earl said:


> dang. just about time to shut her down for the season.


 
Let's not get carried away.


----------



## Hdhogger (Jan 23, 2013)

Subsailer, Are you gonna use those Maximums soon? I'm still curious about how they do. I never got a chance to pick some up.


----------



## subsailor (Jan 23, 2013)

Hdhogger said:


> Subsailer, Are you gonna use those Maximums soon? I'm still curious about how they do. I never got a chance to pick some up.


 
I'm burning them right now in my PDVC in the basement. Very clean pellets, light in color. NO, I mean NO fines or dust. More to follow.


----------



## imacman (Jan 23, 2013)

WOW...gonna be even colder tonight....it's only 10pm, and it's down to 7 degrees here.

The Sets are kickin some as*.


----------



## Mike D (Jan 23, 2013)

Ok, went to straight Hamers tonight and upped the heat to medium-high to keep up with the temps.  Put the GTs away for now....


----------



## PoolGuyinCT (Jan 23, 2013)

Mike D said:


> Ok, went to straight Hamers tonight and upped the heat to medium-high to keep up with the temps.  Put the GTs away for now....




Hamers killing it here too, chilled on couch, shorts, barefoot and t shirt (just cuz I can!! 83 degrees in stove room, 72 throughout house..)

These hot ones are burning such a bright white , the room is lit up..

I'm going to jack tstat tonight, run on high until morning.. Not playing any games trying to play catch up.

If there is time to burn the coveted good stuff and run balls out, this is it..


----------



## Mike D (Jan 23, 2013)

I just worry about running out of pellets at 4am if I move it to high.  Maybe I'll give it a shot...


----------



## imacman (Jan 23, 2013)

Mike D said:


> I just worry about running out of pellets at 4am if I move it to high. Maybe I'll give it a shot...


Cram them in every available corner.  My 10-cpm says it holds 40lbs, but i can get about 45 in mine.


----------



## save$ (Jan 23, 2013)

MWP softies update
 Started burning them at noon.    It was 67.5f inside, 3 f outside,  furnace kicking on for a few min. on and off about every half hour.  Space heater by wife chair upstairs in the living room. 
Now 1030 pm.  House is 73.3f  upstairs and down,  outside is -3 f,   Not hearing the furnace kick in.  Wife still has her little space heater on for a couple hours while she sits and knits.   
This is my fist attempt at burning softies.   I have two tons of them and will burn them when the temps are running in the teens and lower.  Nice to see that this little stove can choke out some moor heat.     I am running the stove at the same settings I did for the blended MWPs.   Stove on 4.5', draft open wide.  Flame is brisk and sharp like the tongue of a snake.


----------



## letsblaze (Jan 23, 2013)

What ever my wife dumps into the hopper as I am 2 hours away from home 5 days a week. I left her with 8 bags of pros and 4 bags of sets to choose from. She did call me due to heat issues so I talked her through how to adjust the bottom 3 buttons on my englander. I was running 2-5-1 till 2 nights ago before it hit -8 now I'm up to 3-6-1 and running strong.
House is a brisk 73 degrees.


----------



## imacman (Jan 23, 2013)

letsblaze said:


> .......I was running 2-5-1 till 2 nights ago before it hit -8 now I'm up to 3-6-1 and running strong. House is a brisk 73 degrees.


73 on 3-6-1? NICE!!


----------



## TJC (Jan 23, 2013)

I know I know Bioburner.  I'm hurting my checkbook too. But can't do anything about it until the stoves get put in next Wed.  Probably will warm up to 50 after that.  LOL


----------



## Augmister (Jan 23, 2013)

PoolGuyinCT said:


> I'm so cheap I have to tell myself, "you paid for those top shelf pellets three years ago, your loosing money if you don't torch them"
> 
> 
> Good pellets are like good cigars, hard to bring yourself to light them satisfying when you do


 
I, too, have been sitting on the good stuff too long!   Got back from a week in Naples, FL last night and the house was 40 degrees at noon time when we walking in the door.  Took 5 hrs. to crawl back to 70 degrees burning 3 year old Barefoots on high.    Burning the BFs again tonight and house is at 70.   Have a short stack on my porch and will dip into the Somersets for a "temperature check" tomorrow night.   Last night it got down to 4 degrees and right now, 7 degrees.   Will keep the stove running all night like last night.


----------



## dh324 (Jan 24, 2013)

0 degrees here burning Cleanfire Pacifics from woodpellets.com keeping the house a nice 75


----------



## Dr.Faustus (Jan 24, 2013)

outside thermometer reads 0. Got the pdvc cranked to 9-9 non stop. 120 lbs of green supremes in the extended hopper. inside temps - 77 in room with the stove, rest of the house about 72 ish. no oil is being or can be used.


----------



## St_Earl (Jan 24, 2013)

now that i have an accurate digital thermometer with an outside probe set up, i'm becoming more and more dubious of the readings of -16 we got last winter with the old thermometer that "came with the house"

pretty sure we didn't actually crack 10 below last year. seeing what i see now.


----------



## Brokenwing (Jan 24, 2013)

Were at 15 degrees and the snow just started falling. Not as cold as you folks up north, but with the wind chill Its still pretty chilly here.


----------



## will711 (Jan 24, 2013)

-7 outside 70 inside I'm on my way to work and I work outside.


----------



## MikeinRI (Jan 24, 2013)

Well the stove didnt run out @ 2 am like the night before.  Loaded  40 lbs of  Greene Team Platnuims from Lowes in at 8 pm and the entire house is much better balanced. Upstairs the bedrooms are 68 and first floor is comfy 73.  Livingroom where stove is 77, stove and thermometer are at opossite ends of 26x14 room.


----------



## 3650 (Jan 24, 2013)

We had some - double digit wind chills a few days ago. It was getting a little chilly in here, about 65. I don't like to run a stove wide open, so I left the Cumberland on 4-4 (4-6 being the highest) and I fired up the Harman Accentra.  An hour later it was a balmy 74.  Not bad for a 100 year old farm house with no insulation in the walls and no wind break.  Pellets are My saviour. If I was using My propain furnace....it would have literally ran non stop. God I hated that.


----------



## chrisasst (Jan 24, 2013)

-11 degrees here right now.  Burning a mix of green supremes and North Americans. House air temp is 71-74.   House floor temp is 10 degrees...


----------



## jcleary47 (Jan 24, 2013)

It was -4 last night when I went to bed, and my Greenfire GF55 burning MWP was struggling to keep the house at 63 on setting 4 of 5. Either my stove is too small for my house, or these pellets are terrible. Not impressed in comparison to other's warm temps.


----------



## ScotL (Jan 24, 2013)

We had -21F here this morning.


----------



## PoolGuyinCT (Jan 24, 2013)

67 degree wake up, ran Balz out all night, wtf


----------



## P38X2 (Jan 24, 2013)

Went to bed with the stat reading 70. Threw in a bag of softies thinking it was a good idea. Woke up at 6 and stat read 66 Not impressed. What's up with that? Minimal ash was nice though. Flame was intense but not as high as with MWP. Threw in a bag of MWP and the flame is a bit higher. Slowly working my way back up. 68 now and still -8 outside. Could be due in part to solar gain. 

I'm certain my stove is maxed out. We'll see if she catches up with MWP through throughout the day. Tomorrow AM I'll know for sure. May have to use oil....pfff, ya right. May fire up P38 #2 

I don't mind the cold weather but I'm glad these sub zero temps don't stay around for long.


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Jan 24, 2013)

Well it hit -18here this morning, the lowest temperature in the last three years.    Last night I put the stove on 4 of 5 not a problem 71.5 on its way to the daytime set point of 73 still burning those shoulder pellets.

The birds are a bit miffed this morning I didn't bring them bowls of hot oatmeal, at least their water is still liquid.

Today is stove cleaning day, I think I'll wait until late morning, maybe the temperature will make it to at least zero.


----------



## Montnl (Jan 24, 2013)

Temperature outside -4 F in Ashby, MA this morning. Pellet stoves running with stove chow, basement 80 F, living room 70 F and upstairs 66 F. Wood stove at Max, 10-CDV on 3-9 and 25-PI on 3-9 (pellet stoves not running at max heat output yet). Including basement, the stoves heat 3100 sqft. No oil consumption yet and hope stays that way.


----------



## P38X2 (Jan 24, 2013)

Montnl said:


> Temperature outside -4 F in Ashby, MA this morning. Pellet stoves running with stove chow, basement 80 F, living room 70 F and upstairs 66 F. Wood stove at Max, 10-CDV on 3-9 and 25-PI on 3-9 (pellet stoves not running at max heat output yet). Including basement, the stoves heat 3100 sqft. No oil consumption yet and hope stays that way.



I grew up in Ashby


----------



## briansol (Jan 24, 2013)

my stove sucks.

i had to kick on the oil burner last night.  the stove couldn't keep up.   couldn't get the house above 63.


----------



## TJC (Jan 24, 2013)

Temp was -30 here in Lancaster this AM and we don't have our pellet stoves yet. BOO HOO.  Listened to the oil burner run off/on all night.  BOO HOO x2.


----------



## jtakeman (Jan 24, 2013)

briansol said:


> my stove sucks.
> 
> i had to kick on the oil burner last night. the stove couldn't keep up. couldn't get the house above 63.


 
Stove doesn't suck, Its just over worked and under paid! Days like these I would be burning the best I could find heat wise. Hamers were good for getting all I could from the stove!


----------



## imacman (Jan 24, 2013)

The Somersets are kicking some as* here....never had to touch the Barefoots I had on standby.


----------



## corkman (Jan 24, 2013)

low of 3 in Norton, Ma last night and 7 the night before.friggin brrr.i have been burning somersets and they absolutely rock.on the 7 deg night i let the stove run on manual,heat level 3.had feed trim at 1 and air trim at 3.woke up to a 75 deg ist flr and 70 deg 2nd flr.good to see that the stove can perform so well on a cold night on #3.
since it was so hot in my house the night before i figured i would let the stove fun on heat level 2 last night.all the settings on the stove were the same as the night before.woke up this morning to a 63 deg house.
i will be back burning on #3 tonight.


----------



## Mike D (Jan 24, 2013)

imacman said:


> Cram them in every available corner. My 10-cpm says it holds 40lbs, but i can get about 45 in mine.


Worked out fine.  I waited as late as possible to top off the hopper before going to bed.


----------



## imacman (Jan 24, 2013)

Mike D said:


> Worked out fine. I waited as late as possible to top off the hopper before going to bed.


Where there's a will, there's a way!


----------



## PoolGuyinCT (Jan 24, 2013)

jtakeman said:


> Stove doesn't suck, Its just over worked and under paid! Days like these I would be burning the best I could find heat wise. Hamers were good for getting all I could from the stove!





Yup, what sucks is the a hole who didn't pitch the bigger stove at you, dirty sleaze bag going for low hanging fruit sale.


----------



## Shaw520 (Jan 24, 2013)

2 degrees this am.....last bag of Powerhouse in the hopper now,..... starting on the Somersets tonight!... the little 25 is keeping the downstairs a cozy 74-75 with no oil assist,.... but with these temps and the upstairs zone set at 63 she calling for some oil now and again up there.


----------



## Jon_M (Jan 24, 2013)

Burning some Satisfaction Softwoods, never heard of them before,  tried them a while back, then bought a ton ($275.00) just before this cold snap. Pretty hot and below average ash. I normally vacuum sift my pellets but I am not spending extra time in the garage this week I brought 7 bags in the house before the temps drop, I'll just clean any fines out of the hopper when it warms up a bit.


----------



## rwthomas1 (Jan 24, 2013)

My little Lopi Pioneer is running 5 out of 6 on the feed burning somersets.  Last night the living room dropped to 67*F and the back section of the house down to 65*F, which is the threshold for the gas furnace to kick in.  Yes, the stove is small, at 30K btu but thats what I needed for the footprint.  I never intended to use the stove for primary heat but I have been pleasantly surprised by how well it works down to 15-20*F even though its a bit undersized.  Back up to 70+*F today as the outside temps came up a bit.  Still the winters here in RI are not usually this cold and not for long so having a small stove throttles back nicely when it warms up to 30+*F.  I do have P43 envy but I don't really want the stove to intrude into the space any more.  Going through about two bags a day with these temps.
RT


----------



## Don2222 (Jan 24, 2013)

Hello

It took 3.5 hours this afternoon to warm my shed from 20 degrees to 68 degrees with my SantaFe FS! So I just gave my newly aquired Magnum CountrySide Flex Fuel Insert a fresh coat of Stove Bright Satin Black paint!


----------



## sinnian (Jan 24, 2013)

Don2222 said:


> Hello
> 
> It took 3.5 hours this afternoon to warm my shed from 20 degrees to 68 degrees with my SantaFe FS! So I just gave my newly aquired Magnum CountrySide Flex Fuel Insert a fresh coat of Stove Bright Satin Black paint!


 
At this point, 20* is t-shirt weather


----------



## Nuwave (Jan 24, 2013)

Ditto on the coldest night (upstate NY), Burning about 3 bags in 24 hours. Temp. was 7 this morning and house was a cozy 67. Right now at 7:30pm it is 11 and I'm at 69.8 in a big, old house. St, Croix Revolution furnace. Other than Thanksgiving when we were gone, I have yet to burn a drop of oil.


----------



## corkman (Jan 24, 2013)

oldmountvernon said:


> How much Sets you burning to keep up that temp 3 bags?


 i ran thru 21/2 bags.in 24hrs.just let it run on manual 3.gonna do the same tonight.will be a little warmer in a couple days and will switch back to hi/lo then.


----------



## gymrat0663 (Jan 24, 2013)

I'm burning AWF's during this cold snap with good results.  I have 18 bags of Turman's buried under lots of AWF's and I think I'll save those for when it really gets COLD!


----------



## PoolGuyinCT (Jan 24, 2013)

Lounging @ 72 with hamers, just cut second bag of day..

It crossed my mine to dro the quad to medium, but I'll let it rip to avoid playing catch up...


Just burn them that's what ya brought them for!


----------



## jjs777_fzr (Jan 24, 2013)

Temps 14F out and 71F in the LR w/pellet stove at 4/4 using FireSide Ultras.
Just re-lit the wood stove in sun room - 69F.
Coal stove chugging along 450-500F and maintaining 62F in uninsulated basement.
Its cold enough now to boil a cup a water and toss up in the air - poof - instant snow. Try it - your kids will enjoy it. Tomorrow a.m. I'll go for the pot of the boiling water when temps expected to be near 2F.


----------



## jjs777_fzr (Jan 24, 2013)

oldmountvernon said:


> Doh you got 3 stoves going 72 to 62 and im complaining with 1 @ 72 pushing for 74


3+1 if you count the 2nd floor calling for heat from the nat gas boiler - house is 75 feet long x 22-27ft wide - difficult layout to heat evenly.


----------



## subsailor (Jan 24, 2013)

jjs777_fzr said:


> Temps 14F out and 71F in the LR w/pellet stove at 4/4 using FireSide Ultras.
> Just re-lit the wood stove in sun room - 69F.
> Coal stove chugging along 450-500F and maintaining 62F in uninsulated basement.
> Its cold enough now to boil a cup a water and toss up in the air - poof - instant snow. Try it - your kids will enjoy it. Tomorrow a.m. I'll go for the pot of the boiling water when temps expected to be near 2F.


 
Come to Maine and see what cold is really like. 14? Hi yesterday was 1. I got up to 9 today.


----------



## Jm15 (Jan 24, 2013)

I have been burning GS this season. They have been doing ok, but have a lot of ash and burn dirty. I stepped it up and bought 4 bags of Hammers today. I have only been burning them for about 2 hours and have noticed that the ash is light and there is a fraction of the amount that I am used to seeing. Also, the flame is half the size it usually is. I have my stove on stove temp ay 3.5 - 4. It seems like there is a lot more heat in these pellets if I wanted to turn it up. The house is around 70-72. I'm assuming I will burn less pellets with the Hammers and knowing that I can crank it up some more shows me what I'm missing using the GS.


----------



## Mike D (Jan 24, 2013)

The GSs serve a purpose for you, they save you money when the temps are more moderate.  The Hamers are for this type of weather.  Only 4 bags?  You'll be back for more tomorrow.


----------



## Jm15 (Jan 24, 2013)

Mike D said:


> Only 4 bags? You'll be back for more tomorrow.


 
Ha. If money was not object, would be. I got the four to last through this cold stretch. I probably shouldn't have gotten these because for $300 a ton I don't think I'll be getting them next year either. I just had to see what all the hype is about. I'm tempted to turn the stove up all the way to see what they can really do. I'll probably have a good amount of GS left over from this year. So for next year, I probably get a ton or two of shoulder pellets (not GS) and one ton of something better.


----------



## john193 (Jan 25, 2013)

Burning lignetics green label. Had cheat rivers in the stove and had to crank it near full blast with them. It's 10 here with the windchill approaching 0.


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Jan 25, 2013)

Well it was -11.7 here this morning maybe the average for today might break the zero mark.

Yesterday's average was -2 The stove is going for its normal 73setpoint and it ran all night fine on firing rate #3 .

Now if the bear could just shake this danged cold.


----------



## jjs777_fzr (Jan 25, 2013)

SmokeyTheBear said:


> Well it hit -18here this morning, the lowest temperature in the last three years. Last night I put the stove on 4 of 5 not a problem 71.5 on its way to the daytime set point of 73 still burning those shoulder pellets.
> 
> The birds are a bit miffed this morning I didn't bring them bowls of hot oatmeal, at least their water is still liquid.
> 
> Today is stove cleaning day, I think I'll wait until late morning, maybe the temperature will make it to at least zero.


Bear when you say -18F are you talking w/wind chill factor ?
I'm looking at accuweather and lowest ambient I've seen for Standish ME is 1F over the last 24 hour period.
Just curious.


----------



## JonSkow (Jan 25, 2013)

I ran some Hearthside pellets last night.  I have to say I was pleasantly surprised.  I didn't know what to expect but woke up to 74 in the living room and 68 in the bedroom and kitchen.  Only been running the stove on level 2 of 5.  Next up some North American so see how they measure up.


----------



## Shaw520 (Jan 25, 2013)

JonSkow said:


> Next up some North American so see how they measure up.


 
...you will be unimpressed.


----------



## jjs777_fzr (Jan 25, 2013)

Shaw520 said:


> ...you will be unimpressed.


I've been going back and forth a bit between the North Americans Hard/Soft Pellets blend and the Fireside Ultras. I think the Ultras push out more heat. North Americans will impress you if you are looking for a stinky smelling pellet. Canola smell or something I forget.


----------



## St_Earl (Jan 25, 2013)

jjs777_fzr said:


> Bear when you say -18F are you talking w/wind chill factor ?
> I'm looking at accuweather and lowest ambient I've seen for Standish ME is 1F over the last 24 hour period.
> Just curious.


 

yeah. this has been confusing me the last two days. millinocket hasn't been near that cold.
bottomed out at -4 last night and the coldest we got was about -14 i think. maybe colder. i forget exactly.
night before last it was pretty steady at -10

the readings at the airfield (weather pages) are always a bit warmer than what we actually get up this end of town.
could be the altitude difference.
the digital thermometer is accurate as far as i can tell.
when it gets to 33, the snow starts dripping from the roof.


----------



## WoodPorn (Jan 25, 2013)

Eric D said:


> Cubex in the hoppa, The only thing cold in my house is the beer in my hand! 71 and rising....11 outside. (I also shut the beast down for 45 min to clean a few hrs ago)


 HOPPPPA


----------



## save$ (Jan 25, 2013)

I have 4 electronic outside thermometers and two dial ones.  They vary 6 to 8 F.   So I take an average    Last night here was about zero.  Got up to 15 F today.   Cleaned the stove (just the inside the door and pot areas)  continuing to burn the MWP softies.  My initial impression is good.  Will need to keep a record so I can be objective.  One thing for sure, they are burning hotter than the blend.   Next question, are there other softies that burn hotter than these whose price makes them worth the investment vs occasionally running the furnace during subzero temps.
To me, this is the coldest it has been in three years.  I know of stretches we had where the temp was -15 or so for a couple weeks. But those were years ago.


----------



## jerico54 (Jan 25, 2013)

This week it has been 3 nights of -26F.  Actual temperature before wind chill.  I'm burning Geneva's but still need to run the furnace to keep up.


----------



## St_Earl (Jan 25, 2013)

^ the true north, i take it : -)


----------



## jtakeman (Jan 25, 2013)

save$ said:


> Next question, are there other softies that burn hotter than these whose price makes them worth the investment vs occasionally running the furnace during subzero temps.


 
Unfortunately the days of cheap softwoods are gone. Besides the MWP softies, You might find McFeeters or maybe EasyBlaze. LeCretes are getting good reviews and might be worth a look see depending on prices.

I guess you'd have to add the pellet cost and oil cost for these cold days and get a rough figure. Then maybe it would be worth a look see at some top shelf softies. Not sure what you have available in your area, But there are some Hardwoods that put your stove in warp speed too. Experiment with some of them as well.


----------



## sinnian (Jan 25, 2013)

save$ said:


> I have 4 electronic outside thermometers and two dial ones. They vary 6 to 8 F. So I take an average Last night here was about zero. Got up to 15 F today. Cleaned the stove (just the inside the door and pot areas) continuing to burn the MWP softies. My initial impression is good. Will need to keep a record so I can be objective. One thing for sure, they are burning hotter than the blend. Next question, are there other softies that burn hotter than these whose price makes them worth the investment vs occasionally running the furnace during subzero temps.
> To me, this is the coldest it has been in three years. I know of stretches we had where the temp was -15 or so for a couple weeks. But those were years ago.


 
I've burned LG's, Oakies, and CleanFire Pacific ~ and the MWP Softwood seemed hotter to me (less ash too ~ I still have Oakie ash outside from 2 years ago that won't break down  )


----------



## St_Earl (Jan 25, 2013)

ok. so torrefied wood pellets.
i have seen at least one article that seemed to be saying they could be used in regular pellet stoves.

i'd guess you would just mix in a small percentage with regular wood pellets.
since they supposedly burn 30% hotter than coal.
the feed rates would be way too high i'd have to think of a stove designed for wood pellets.

i would love to know if mixing these in is a safe and viable option.

if so i will have to go knocking on cates street's door when they start churning them out at the mill here in town.

gonna go look for that article...

ok. in the last paragraph is where it seems to imply you could use these in a pellet stove.
it's just not got any real information though.

http://www.biomasspelletmill.com/Torrefaction_Will_Change_The_Wood_Pellets_Fuel_Market.html


----------



## jtakeman (Jan 25, 2013)

St_Earl said:


> ok. so torrefied wood pellets.
> i have seen at least one article that seemed to be saying they could be used in regular pellet stoves.
> 
> i'd guess you would just mix in a small percentage with regular wood pellets.
> ...


 
I have seen torrified grass pellets and they are black like charcoal. I think they'll make a mess of your stove's hopper. I was tempted to try em but never did.


----------



## St_Earl (Jan 25, 2013)

and these are heavy too. they would probably eventually concentrate at the bottom of the hopper even if at first mixed in w/ the wood pellets.


----------



## jtakeman (Jan 25, 2013)

St_Earl said:


> and these are heavy too. they would probably eventually concentrate at the bottom of the hopper even if at first mixed in w/ the wood pellets.


 
Corn is also heavier than pellets and it stays mixed noproblem. Vibration may make them settle. But the stoves don't actually vibrate enough to cause that.

If you try some, Keep us posted!


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Jan 25, 2013)

jjs777_fzr said:


> Bear when you say -18F are you talking w/wind chill factor ?
> I'm looking at accuweather and lowest ambient I've seen for Standish ME is 1F over the last 24 hour period.
> Just curious.


 
Nope actual measured temperature at my house, those web sites use mostly airport measurement stations.

Kind of like surrounding  a thermometer with stoves, and frequently not even close to the "town" they are being used for.


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Jan 25, 2013)

save$ said:


> I have 4 electronic outside thermometers and two dial ones. They vary 6 to 8 F. So I take an average Last night here was about zero. Got up to 15 F today. Cleaned the stove (just the inside the door and pot areas) continuing to burn the MWP softies. My initial impression is good. Will need to keep a record so I can be objective. One thing for sure, they are burning hotter than the blend. Next question, are there other softies that burn hotter than these whose price makes them worth the investment vs occasionally running the furnace during subzero temps.
> To me, this is the coldest it has been in three years. I know of stretches we had where the temp was -15 or so for a couple weeks. But those were years ago.


 
I remember those days quite well as I was out in it a lot.


----------



## subsailor (Jan 25, 2013)

jerico54 said:


> This week it has been 3 nights of -26F. Actual temperature before wind chill. I'm burning Geneva's but still need to run the furnace to keep up.


 
I spoke to a person in Fort Kent today. -29 on the way to work Wednesday AM.


----------



## subsailor (Jan 25, 2013)

jjs777_fzr said:


> Bear when you say -18F are you talking w/wind chill factor ?
> I'm looking at accuweather and lowest ambient I've seen for Standish ME is 1F over the last 24 hour period.
> Just curious.


 
Smokey you must be living a cold spot. I haven't seen any temps in So. Maine anywhere near that.


----------



## sinnian (Jan 25, 2013)

St_Earl said:


> ok. so torrefied wood pellets.
> i have seen at least one article that seemed to be saying they could be used in regular pellet stoves.
> 
> i'd guess you would just mix in a small percentage with regular wood pellets.
> ...


 
If you find out they are available, let me know.  They'd be fine for the pellet boiler!


----------



## save$ (Jan 25, 2013)

I would want to see some consensus from the pellet stove manufactures that torrefied wood pellets are considered to be appropriate fuel for their units.   If there were to be house fires from these units while not burning approved fuels, you risk compounding the reason for your being left out in the cold.   If these pellets are going to be marketable, you can be sure there will be heating units made that are appropriate for them.    Just my 2 cents.


----------



## ghandy131 (Jan 25, 2013)

Still burning Green Supremes and quite pleased.  Saving the Turmans till it gets cold


----------



## Branson4720 (Jan 25, 2013)

oldmountvernon said:


> Boy thats saying alot for the Black hills This man got nothing but the best  I was suppose to be getting some to try, would of loved to be trying them in this cold snap


The Black Hills are super hot


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Jan 25, 2013)

subsailor said:


> Smokey you must be living a cold spot. I haven't seen any temps in So. Maine anywhere near that.


 
Lots of cold spots in (southern) Maine just get out of the built up areas and away from the coast.


----------



## mepellet (Jan 25, 2013)

SmokeyTheBear said:


> Lots of cold spots in (southern) Maine just get out of the built up areas and away from the coast.


Few people calling you out smokey...  Just take a picture with something that shows the current date like a newspaper and put all the naysayers to rest. Lol


----------



## subsailor (Jan 25, 2013)

mepellet said:


> Few people calling you out smokey... Just take a picture with something that shows the current date like a newspaper and put all the naysayers to rest. Lol


 
I'm not calling him out. I've got no reason to do that.


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Jan 25, 2013)

mepellet said:


> Few people calling you out smokey... Just take a picture with something that shows the current date like a newspaper and put all the naysayers to rest. Lol


 
You mean like the Portland Press Herald with it's Portland temperatures from PWM and over 15 miles from me and on the coast?

Or we could use the heating degree day figures from one of the more local airstrips which for 01/24/2013 was 63 on a base 65 balance point meaning the average temperature at that location for that date was a whole 2

Those that think I'm telling a big one can find all kinds of information that backs me up.

I'd hope you folks do realize there are dozens of search able temperature data bases.


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Jan 25, 2013)

subsailor said:


> I'm not calling him out. I've got no reason to do that.


 
I have no problem with your comment subsailor, I used to live on a man made peninsular where the temperature varied several degrees from one end to the other and a little over 7 miles towards the mainland it normally varied 10 to 15 .


----------



## St_Earl (Jan 25, 2013)

i'm not calling you out either. still getting used to even living here.

it also seems like a lot of places south of me in other states were way colder too.
some big blast rolling in off the lakes perhaps.
i have put a second thermometer outside (analog) to try and get a feel for the accuracy of my digital one.


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Jan 25, 2013)

St_Earl said:


> i'm not calling you out either. still getting used to even living here.
> 
> it also seems like a lot of places south of me in other states were way colder too.
> some big blast rolling in off the lakes perhaps.
> i have put a second thermometer outside (analog) to try and get a feel for the accuracy of my digital one.


 
Maine isn't a flat uniform state and after awhile you'll figure out where the boundaries are for the "normal" differences in things like snow fall, rain fall, temperatures,etc. are.


----------



## SmokeEater (Jan 25, 2013)

St_Earl said:


> ok. so torrefied wood pellets.
> i have seen at least one article that seemed to be saying they could be used in regular pellet stoves.
> 
> i'd guess you would just mix in a small percentage with regular wood pellets.
> ...


 

Torrified pellets would work in the pellet stoves with a little modification. The feed timer, whether mechanical or electronic, would have to be modified to slow the feed rate to about 80% of the rate of feed for wood pellets. The hopper then would last longer, but the stove was designed to have a maximum heat output and that should not be changed. The benefit would be that the volume of stored pellets would decrease significantly because of the higher energy content of the torrified pellets and the higher density of the new pellet. More energy would be in the hopper and so a full hopper would last approximately 40 to 45% longer. Another advantage would be that moisture and humidity would not affect the moisture content of the torrified pellet as they are not hydroscopic and are more like coal when stored. Of course all of this comes at a higher price. How much higher is not known at this time, but to sell, it must be competative.


----------



## DexterDay (Jan 25, 2013)

I work in Cleveland (right on Lake Erie) it can be almost 10° cooler at night where I live (about 57 South/Southwest) because of the Warm water that the Lake still retains... I can feel the difference when I get out of the car


----------



## mepellet (Jan 25, 2013)

SmokeyTheBear said:


> I have no problem with your comment subsailor, I used to live on a man made peninsular where the temperature varied several degrees from one end to the other and a little over 7 miles towards the mainland it normally varied 10 to 15 .


Wasn't trying to start trouble. Just seemed like you were defending yourself and figured the best way would be to post a pic because as we all know..... PICS OR IT DIDNT HAPPEN! :D

I too sometimes see a large temp variation between reported numbers and house or car thermometer readings. It is all very local. I don't trust the reported numbers as much as my own thermometers.


----------



## jtakeman (Jan 25, 2013)

SmokeEater said:


> Torrified pellets would work in the pellet stoves with a little modification. The feed timer, whether mechanical or electronic, would have to be modified to slow the feed rate to about 80% of the rate of feed for wood pellets. The hopper then would last longer, but the stove was designed to have a maximum heat output and that should not be changed. The benefit would be that the volume of stored pellets would decrease significantly because of the higher energy content of the torrified pellets and the higher density of the new pellet. More energy would be in the hopper and so a full hopper would last approximately 40 to 45% longer. Another advantage would be that moisture and humidity would not affect the moisture content of the torrified pellet as they are not hydroscopic and are more like coal when stored. Of course all of this comes at a higher price. How much higher is not known at this time, but to sell, it must be competative.


 
I believe it will be at a higher cost. The pellets are still made the same way and then your adding the time/energy to heat them. More labor and resources have to add to the bottom line.

We should start a thread on this subject. I bet it draws a crowd.


----------



## SmokeEater (Jan 25, 2013)

jtakeman said:


> I believe it will be at a higher cost. The pellets are still made the same way and then your adding the time/energy to heat them. More labor and resources have to add to the bottom line.
> 
> We should start a thread on this subject. I bet it draws a crowd.


A good amount, if not all, of the fuel source to heat the wood to torrify it comes out of the wood as VOCs in the process.  They are collected and mixed with air to create the heat needed in the process.


----------



## St_Earl (Jan 26, 2013)

i just stumbled on a little custom hopper management trick.
some of you may know this already, but for me it's the first time i've burned a second type of pellet.
i'm just filling the void in the hopper as it empties. with the mwp blend.
these will then feed in first and leave the softies that are further from the auger opening.

i actually mixed the blend in with the softies in the whole hopper.
but during the day today i will just keep 100%  blend running in the front emptied "cone" until tonight and then let to softie/blend mix fill in as night falls.

i'm pretty sure i'm more excited about this discovery than a normal person would be.
but i'm not normal. i'm a pellet head. : )


----------



## jtakeman (Jan 26, 2013)

What ya all won't do in the cold?

I can't seem to do that. Once I see the funnel I have to level them in the hopper. I get to touch em that way. Then I look for long ones and I just have ta break em in half or 3rds. I get to touch em again.


----------



## MikeinRI (Jan 26, 2013)

There are some weekly meetings several of us should attend.


----------



## PoolGuyinCT (Jan 26, 2013)

Hot dam just clocked hamers a
@ 295 exiting blower...

Topping off with green teams for the night.


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Jan 26, 2013)

MikeinRI said:


> There are some weekly meetings several of us should attend.


 
I got rid of meetings a long time ago along with pagers, cell phones, and various other annoyances.

Just leave me alone and let me be warm.  I don't need no stinkin' meetings.


----------



## St_Earl (Jan 26, 2013)

SmokeyTheBear said:


> I got rid of meetings a long time ago along with pagers, cell phones, and various other annoyances.
> 
> Just leave me alone and let me be warm. I don't need no stinkin' meetings.



i believe august was the last time i actually answered the phone.
i knew it was the hardware store calling letting me know the extra j-channel to finish the house had come in.


----------



## Phil Do's fire. (Jan 27, 2013)

Burning Somersets on level 3, 5 being the hottest. The italian stallion keeps the house at 71 ccozy degrees and a bag lasts 30 hours


----------



## imacman (Jan 28, 2013)

Well, temps above freezing now, and headed up into the 50's later this week....guess the Somersets go back into hibernation, and the stove gets a rest on On-Off.


----------



## jtakeman (Jan 28, 2013)

Hi/lo for tonight, Should be warmer tomorrow night and I'll also go to auto off. Back to the PTL's and I need more! Lowes gift card should get me another 10 bags of the Timber Heats. I'm liken both, Time to fill up again, But I can't decide which I'm gonna get a ton of?


----------



## save$ (Jan 28, 2013)

Back to the blended MWPs,   It will only be for a few day because the forecast is for more arctic this weekend.  I think I'll hold over any of the softies I don't need and keep them for next year, even if it means buying more blended ones for this year.   I doubt I can get them again for what I paid last year.    I want to shop around and try a few other brands.   I did some of that last year, alway being dissatisfied with that big ash clump forming in the burn pot.   The MWPs don 't do that.


----------



## subsailor (Jan 28, 2013)

save$ said:


> alway being dissatisfied with that big ash clump forming in the burn pot. The MWPs don 't do that.


 
Which MWP's don't do it? The softies or both?


----------



## save$ (Jan 28, 2013)

subsailor said:


> Which MWP's don't do it? The softies or both?


Neither kind of MWP make clumping ash.  I have had more loose ash in the burn pot with the softies so I cleaned it out on the second day.  I've only burned 7 bags of softies so far.  I'll need more time to make a good judgment about these, but one thing is for sure, they did bring the temp up during the worst of the cold spell.   I can't help but wonder if I had a stove capable of burning more pellets and rated for higher btu output, that then I would be satisfied with the less expensive MWP blend for all my heating needs.   When I got my stove, it was about all that was available,  and I was not well informed.   This forum has done a lot to educate me.   My son bought a big Englander used and he is very happy with it.


----------



## St_Earl (Jan 28, 2013)

never had a clinker from either.
i'm running 50/50 mix right now. easier than screwing around with the feed gate again switching back to 100% blend for two days.

i really hope the mwp softies don't go up too much in price this year.


----------



## subsailor (Jan 28, 2013)

St_Earl said:


> i really hope the mwp softies don't go up too much in price this year.


 
I think Steve is going to be $245-250 plus his new drop fee. Not that I've heard anything, but I think he's at $245 now. Or was, when he had product. So I too am trying to decide if it's worth it. I had my house 75 everynight during the cold spell with a lot of stove left, so I might just go all blend next year.


----------



## St_Earl (Jan 28, 2013)

hope springs eternal for the spring specials. : )
i drop for 'em at $245 though. this 50/50 mix is really working great too.
almost seems like it reduces tha ash from the blend more than 50%.
not enough time spent observing yet thought.


----------



## subsailor (Jan 28, 2013)

I didn't think the ash from the blend was all that bad.

This sounds crazy, but I've mixed pellets in the past where it seems the mix was much better than the individual pellets going into it. I had a 3 brand mix that tuned out great.


----------



## St_Earl (Jan 28, 2013)

yeah. the flame height and action is splendid with this mix.
i've got a nice big tub like you put a keg and ice in. mixing about a half bag of each at a time in that.

my biggest problem with the mwp blend at really cold temps is my stove doesn't like to run with the gate full open with them.
mixing the two takes care of that.
i think it will be good enough for even the coldest nights.


----------



## subsailor (Jan 28, 2013)

I'm glad I don't have to worry about gates and trim and such. Fill the hopper and set the temp.


----------



## glenc0322 (Jan 28, 2013)

subsailor said:


> I'm glad I don't have to worry about gates and trim and such. Fill the hopper and set the temp.


me too Love the Harman


----------



## imacman (Jan 28, 2013)

jtakeman said:


> Hi/lo for tonight, Should be warmer tomorrow night and I'll also go to auto off. Back to the PTL's and I need more! Lowes gift card should get me another 10 bags of the Timber Heats. I'm liken both, Time to fill up again, But I can't decide which I'm gonna get a ton of?


I liked the Timber heats, a LOT!.


----------



## P38X2 (Jan 28, 2013)

Burned 3-4 bags of softies during that cold snap. Top shelf stash down to around 92 bags  Affordable softies WICKED hard to come by around these parts.

Been back to MWP blend the last few days. Burning/heating well, as always.


----------



## jjs777_fzr (Jan 29, 2013)

SmokeyTheBear said:


> Maine isn't a flat uniform state and after awhile you'll figure out where the boundaries are for the "normal" differences in things like snow fall, rain fall, temperatures,etc. are.


 
I'm in no way trying to beat a dead horse - it may seem like I am but I just like knowing.  So no offense to anyone including Bear who I hope reads this while he is staying warm

After reading the -18F comment a few days ago I figured I'd go to the expert.
Here is what the weatherman said who lives the next town over from Standish.

Charlie Lopresti Wgme wrote: "Hi John, I bet you're referring to Wednesday and Thursday morning of last week. Most towns in southern and central Maine experienced lows -12 to +2 during that period. There is the outside chance Standish could have reached -18 but I think that may be a little bit too cold. I live the next town over from Standish and my coldest temp was -7 during that stretch. Wind chill temps defiantly did reach that value though. I hope this helps."

My thanks to Charlie for responding to my question.


----------



## mepellet (Jan 29, 2013)

subsailor said:


> I think Steve is going to be $245-250 plus his new drop fee. Not that I've heard anything, but I think he's at $245 now. Or was, when he had product. So I too am trying to decide if it's worth it. I had my house 75 everynight during the cold spell with a lot of stove left, so I might just go all blend next year.


His last price before he ran out was $254. Still on his website. He started out last spring at $235. I also am trying to figure out what I want for next winter. Still haven't used any of my softies. Still have 2 bags from the 2011 run and 50 bags from the 2012 run. I guess I'll try out the two older bags sometime soon. Based on my rough estimate I might end this season with one full ton. If he is somewhere around 245 my order might be the same as the last one. 1 ton soft and 3 ton blend.


----------



## ScotL (Jan 29, 2013)

-18 wouldn't surprise me a bit. I had 2 different people that day tell me they had -6 or -7 not far from here (one was 10 miles other was 15) and when they got here they had -21 to -23 on their vehicle thermometers. One was a GMC other was a Ford so I'm guessing they use a different brand of thermometer. I don't doubt them either because it sure felt like -20. I'm just glad there was no wind at the time.


----------



## mepellet (Jan 29, 2013)

ScotL said:


> -18 wouldn't surprise me a bit. I had 2 different people that day tell me they had -6 or -7 not far from here (one was 10 miles other was 15) and when they got here they had -21 to -23 on their vehicle thermometers. One was a GMC other was a Ford so I'm guessing they use a different brand of thermometer. I don't doubt them either because it sure felt like -20. I'm just glad there was no wind at the time.


Hi scotl. When do you plan on doing the softwood run? Couple of months? Any idea how many tons yet? Lots of people like them! Hope things are going good for you and the company.


----------



## Thaddius Wenderoth (Jan 29, 2013)

Lignetics Orange. Getting the job done! And for $188/ton I am happy. Warmer now but had single digit highs for about two weeks and no complaints.


----------



## imacman (Jan 29, 2013)

Thaddius Wenderoth said:


> Lignetics Orange. Getting the job done! And for $188/ton I am happy. Warmer now but had single digit highs for about two weeks and no complaints.


NICE! I had a ton of Ligs softwood a couple years ago that I stumbled upon at the local TSC. Burned great!

At that price, I'd be buying as many tons as I could afford & store.


----------



## Thaddius Wenderoth (Jan 29, 2013)

imacman said:


> NICE! I had a ton of Ligs softwood a couple years ago that I stumbled upon at the local TSC. Burned great!
> 
> At that price, I'd be buying as many tons as I could afford & store.


 I am gonna get 7 ton next month. These are made in my state so somewhat available. My HD has 212 ton available right now. Excited to be a pig!


----------



## imacman (Jan 29, 2013)

The stove is officially switched over to On-Off and GT's in the hopper....hopefully that lasts until Friday when the temps are supposed to drop again.


----------

